
All Your Data Are Belong to Us [Podcast] - gkst
https://irlpodcast.org/episode1/
======
MrTonyD
Great line from Podcast: "the world may change. You never know what is going
to be tomorrow considered inappropriate."

Somebody needs to explain to Conservatives that their values may be deemed
harmful to our community, and they may find their freedom to cause harm
limited - by force if that is thought to be appropriate.

And somebody needs to explain to Liberals that their values may be deemed
harmful to our community, they they may find their freedom to cause harm
limited - by force.

